# Which CLC bag to get...



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You'll spend your entire career looking for the perfect bag. Take your best guess, use it till it wears out, and move in to the latest and greatest.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> You'll spend your entire career looking for the perfect bag. Take your best guess, use it till it wears out, and move in to the latest and greatest.


:laughing:
That is so true does not matter how good the bag is..


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

This one is the best CLC in my opinion.

http://www.goclc.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=1539


----------



## hypnotic (May 28, 2011)

I just got an 18" but the 1535. It is big but fits everything in it so good and keeps everything organised. Build quality is great on the bag.

http://www.goclc.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=1535


----------



## jablonski (May 29, 2010)

Thanks! I think i'll just go with the bigger one, it'll stay more organised


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Get a veto pro pac xl.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

eutecticalloy said:


> Get a veto pro pac xl.


Go get me the $$$$ and I'll gladly buy it.
That'd be my first choice if I had the money to buy it.:lol:

Dream on Josue........:lol:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

eutecticalloy said:


> Get a veto pro pac xl.


Those veto packs are too heavy from the get-go. Load it up with tools and you need a hand truck to carry it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've scrapped my Veto at the moment.

My g/f picked me up the husky bag on wheels with the collapsible handle and customed sewed velcro screwdriver pockets to the bare side so I can remove them if I want. 

It's pretty cool, and I can stack other tools/boxes on top like a dolly.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I've scrapped my Veto at the moment.
> 
> My g/f picked me up the husky bag on wheels with the collapsible handle and customed sewed velcro screwdriver pockets to the bare side so I can remove them if I want.
> 
> It's pretty cool, and I can stack other tools/boxes on top like a dolly.


I've seen that one, and I'm considering picking one up. My closed-top Husky bag weighs an absolute ****-ton. Wheels would be very nice.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I've scrapped my Veto at the moment.
> 
> My g/f picked me up the husky bag on wheels with the collapsible handle and customed sewed velcro screwdriver pockets to the bare side so I can remove them if I want.
> 
> It's pretty cool, and I can stack other tools/boxes on top like a dolly.


Pictures of the custom work???


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> I've seen that one, and I'm considering picking one up. My closed-top Husky bag weighs an absolute ****-ton. Wheels would be very nice.


Home Depot had them on sale for 60 bucks. The only thing keeping me from buying it was lack of pockets on the front inside wall of the bag.

My g/f solved that problem for me, and now it's _awesome._ I'll take a picture of it and post it in the tool bag thread.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Our local TRANE distributor carries Vetos' and I would really like to have one. Not for a main bag, but it would be a nice option to have in the truck.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the clc 24" mega mouth (1164) and it works well and i like it alot. but just like the picture on the sight you can never get the s.o.b. closed. I like the $10 husky bucket buddy the most. Keep my tools on the sides and bucket holds devices, trash, drills and in a pinch i have a seat.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You'll spend your entire career looking for the perfect bag. Take your best guess, use it till it wears out, and move in to the latest and greatest.


Tell me about it.

I've decided the only way I'm going to get what suits me is if I make it myself, so if the weather cooperates tomorrow, I'm going to tear apart my first attempt and try build version 2.0 

...it seems like every time I build something like a cart or material box, I always make them way too big the first time around and have to shave them down a little in size.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have the CLC tool backpack, I like the concept and workmanship but I don't like the layout and the holders for tools. I will probally have a mountaneering firm do a bespoke project for me at some stage something that can take lunch and an expanding sack for materials maybe. This will be for outside work with no vehicular access type jobs, the fun stuff!


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Those veto packs are too heavy from the get-go. Load it up with tools and you need a hand truck to carry it.


I consider it a work out...plus any thief might think twice and go for someone else's husky bag.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I got a stanley fatmax toolbag.. It's ok I've had so many different set ups over the years. Gonna get an ideal tuff tote soon, I like those I am sick of carrying all the weight. The bigger the bag the more pockets, the more junk and needless clutter. Good luck with the clc looks pretty good from the pics.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

MattMc said:


> I got a stanley fatmax toolbag.. It's ok I've had so many different set ups over the years. Gonna get an ideal tuff tote soon, I like those I am sick of carrying all the weight. The bigger the bag the more pockets, the more junk and needless clutter. Good luck with the clc looks pretty good from the pics.


I bought a tough tote about 10 years ago, I think I paid about $135 for it...I remember the journeyman I was working with having a fit because I got it for way less then he did even though his 'buddies' worked there :laughing:

I like it when I'm doing service work, but on construction jobs I have a different setup worked out.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I was quoted $172 plus taxes the other day. I thought that was a pretty good price considering some of the other qoutes I got.


----------



## jablonski (May 29, 2010)

I'll let you know how I like it, just ordered the clc online and it should be here by the end of the week! Thanks for the input guys


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## hypnotic (May 28, 2011)

Has your bag arrived yet? What do you think of it?


----------



## 42ndego (Mar 26, 2011)

jablonski said:


> I've been looking at getting either the CLC 1537 (13") or 1539 (18"). I was sold on the 1539 but then I was reading reviews and a lot of people say it's too big. Is the 1537 too small to carry a drill, impact and charger in the storage area? If so I think I made my mind. What are your thoughts?


I had the same concern. I just went with the 1539. The center storage has planty of room and the side compartments make tools easy to access. The only set back is that it is big. People often ask me at work if im carrying around a laptop. But unless you carry it around all day (like I do) then it's not a big deal.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

eutecticalloy said:


> Get a veto pro pac xl.


the LC is good for electricians. put just what you need and nothing more. i have the XL and LC i actually won the LC for having the facebook picture of the month on vetos fb page


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> the LC is good for electricians. put just what you need and nothing more. i have the XL and LC i actually won the LC for having the facebook picture of the month on vetos fb page


Thats pretty awesome. I love xl for the number of tools I carry with me daily.


----------



## Eclectic Electric (Jun 18, 2011)

The 1539 is simpy too big, everyone says that. The 1537 is a much better size, but the problem is that it only has a side pocket on *1* side instead of both sides like the 1539. 

If they made a 14-15" bag with a side pocket on both sides, it would be a winner.


----------



## Eclectic Electric (Jun 18, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> the LC is good for electricians. *put just what you need and nothing more.*


If I was going to do that, i would use a much smaller tote. IMO, the point of the Veto is to have everything you might need.

I find my LC to be too packed and there are still some things I can't fit like bigger channel locks, hacksaw, etc. I'd like to trade it for an XL.


----------



## stripesace (Apr 21, 2011)

Eclectic Electric said:


> The 1539 is simpy too big, everyone says that. The 1537 is a much better size, but the problem is that it only has a side pocket on *1* side instead of both sides like the 1539.
> 
> If they made a 14-15" bag with a side pocket on both sides, it would be a winner.


Agree'd. I bought the 1537 because I thought it had pockets on both sides like the 1539. So then I returned it and got the 1539 and now I find the need to buy tools to fill up :/  

I've thought about emailing CLC and asking about a 1537 with two pockets like the 1539. 

I do mostly low voltage (com and res) and most of our clients are doing there weekend/vacation homes so we ride together so I like the size of the 1539 as a rubbermaid ActionPacker and my 1539 and I've got everything I need for the all day or overnight job. Now I'm in the market for a tote to transfer to once I'm on site as I'm getting tired of the tool belt.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

> You'll spend your entire career looking for the perfect bag. Take your best guess, use it till it wears out, and move in to the latest and greatest.


Have truer words ever been spoken? I have probably over 20 tool boxes and bags. sometimes you need a bag to carry everything and sometimes you just need something for hand tools



> My closed-top Husky bag weighs an absolute ****-ton. Wheels would be very nice.


is that the one that cost about 90 bucks? thats one I've been looking at but i agree, it weighed a ton empty.

I carry the big 1539. it keeps everything nice and neat with plenty of room.

about 3 years ago, I found this bag on clearence at sears for 12 bucks









it was perfect with all the tags.I just though it was an old model. it goes for around 40 dollars now.

It's a nice bag with a surprising amount of space and pockets comes with 2 attachable see-through junk pouches. a w/p bottom and adjustable dividers are nice as well. I'd like to have a closeable bag. that's the only reason I don't use it. it's mostly for show because I don't see them around. it has a fanny pack which I don't get but it would be good for attaching it onto a lift or something to store wirenuts or small parts.

as you can see I can talk tool bags all day.


----------

